# RECOVERED & LOVING LIFE!



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys
I don't know if 2 weeks of fully recovered is a time to party about. I keep thinking that it might return, not in a fearful way but sort of on the lookout for it as I can't believe I have gone from hell to heaven. If it does come back though it is not a 24/7 paralysing fear its just little lapses into a dreamlike state which I can tolerate as now I know it can not hurt me.

After 11 months (the first 6 being dp/dr 24/7 with little sleep) & the last 2 months being the occasional bout of unreality I am now ok. There is no secrets or methods or anything like that. I just went through hell & as it got worse & worse I realised that I was still walking this earth in a physical form & there were many people that loved me & wanted to see me well & so I kept going. Oh & the fact that I was afraid what was waiting for me if I killed myself.

I focused outwards. When I got scared I wrote my thoughts down - no matter how silly. When the world went 2D & I felt trapped in my head I told myself oh, just dp/anxiety again & I went on focusing on what I was doing & enjoying that. Each time I challenged it the less it got. The more rest I gave myself & the more I worked on stopping the introspection & obsessions the better I got. I worked on my self esteem. I got out into nature & took walks & enjoyed the beauty. Sometimes this was hard as I would stare in wonder at the flower s& the trees & wonder why it existed etc. But now these thoughts don't produce the same weird dp sensations & they seem not important. I am strong enough to push them aside & enjoy being alive. I am still on medication but am hoping to get off it by the end of the year. This is hard to write as I am feeling so well now & it is hard to paint the horror as you don't want to recall it. By the way my memory has returned to normal to.

Previous to this I suffered with very high anxiety & recovered & then 5 months later came down with dp/dr because of the stress of my wedding etc. Now I can say, for the first time in 3 years I am free & happy to be alive & not afraid of death ie thinking about it anyway!

I want to thank Janine especially, for giving me her book & her faith that I could be well again. She gave me the strength & courage to fully recover. I have resolved alot of conflict within myself which has definitely helped. Janine said it would - so maybe this is a major part of recovery.

I'll check in time to time cause well, I feel like you guys are my friends.

If you want to pm me I would love to answer your questions, allay your fears, you will get better, have faith & keep pushing forward.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys
I don't know if 2 weeks of fully recovered is a time to party about. I keep thinking that it might return, not in a fearful way but sort of on the lookout for it as I can't believe I have gone from hell to heaven. If it does come back though it is not a 24/7 paralysing fear its just little lapses into a dreamlike state which I can tolerate as now I know it can not hurt me.

After 11 months (the first 6 being dp/dr 24/7 with little sleep) & the last 2 months being the occasional bout of unreality I am now ok. There is no secrets or methods or anything like that. I just went through hell & as it got worse & worse I realised that I was still walking this earth in a physical form & there were many people that loved me & wanted to see me well & so I kept going. Oh & the fact that I was afraid what was waiting for me if I killed myself.

I focused outwards. When I got scared I wrote my thoughts down - no matter how silly. When the world went 2D & I felt trapped in my head I told myself oh, just dp/anxiety again & I went on focusing on what I was doing & enjoying that. Each time I challenged it the less it got. The more rest I gave myself & the more I worked on stopping the introspection & obsessions the better I got. I worked on my self esteem. I got out into nature & took walks & enjoyed the beauty. Sometimes this was hard as I would stare in wonder at the flower s& the trees & wonder why it existed etc. But now these thoughts don't produce the same weird dp sensations & they seem not important. I am strong enough to push them aside & enjoy being alive. I am still on medication but am hoping to get off it by the end of the year. This is hard to write as I am feeling so well now & it is hard to paint the horror as you don't want to recall it. By the way my memory has returned to normal to.

Previous to this I suffered with very high anxiety & recovered & then 5 months later came down with dp/dr because of the stress of my wedding etc. Now I can say, for the first time in 3 years I am free & happy to be alive & not afraid of death ie thinking about it anyway!

I want to thank Janine especially, for giving me her book & her faith that I could be well again. She gave me the strength & courage to fully recover. I have resolved alot of conflict within myself which has definitely helped. Janine said it would - so maybe this is a major part of recovery.

I'll check in time to time cause well, I feel like you guys are my friends.

If you want to pm me I would love to answer your questions, allay your fears, you will get better, have faith & keep pushing forward.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

great inspiring post!

so glad you are better!

keep us posted with how you are doing!



yayness for Charger!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

great inspiring post!

so glad you are better!

keep us posted with how you are doing!



yayness for Charger!


----------

